# Eva - day ???



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva was the oopsy breeding that occurred when Marmot began his escape escapades. I know for sure that he was out sometime the week of February 6th, which should have put her due sometime this week. I'm not thinking that's when he got her, though, because her udder hasn't filled enough for her to be delivering this week. We finally got the fence fixed sometime in the middle of May ( I know, BIG window of time...). Her udder began developing about a month ago, but it has been filling REALLY, REALLY slowly. She has no discharge yet; and I can tell that her ligaments are loosening, but they're definitely still there. She's a really deep doe, so I'm thinking *crosses fingers* she probably has twins in there (hopefully two smallish-sized does) :wink: . Anyone want to take a guess as to how much longer we have to wait for her?
Thanks!
Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she a FF?

Her udder looks like that of a seasoned girl, it's not snug against her belly like most FF...and I'm gonna say that she's gonna keep you waiting too, at least another month.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

She was pregnant one time before, in 2007, at her previous owner's. She had to have a C-Section, and she lost both of what were described as being "super-huge" twin bucklings. Up until about a month ago, I could see her teats through the hair, but nothing else. Now, there's a definite udder, but it's just not filling very quickly. So, another month, Liz? I think I'll probably be :hair: by then... :wink: 
Thanks,
Tina


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd guess at least another month.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Jess. At least it looks like I won't have to worry about her kidding in this unbelievable heat... :wink: 

-Tina


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

My fingers are crossed for you to get two little doelings....and your girl gives me hope that my hard to breed doe might be pregnant too. She is a FF and her udder seems to MAYBE be starting to fill, very, very slowly. She would be due at the end of August/first-middle September. She is also looking a bit wider lately. BUT-she is a bucky acting doe so I never know! She has fooled me before! Good luck and can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Hunter,
Of the two sisters we have (Eva and Che) Eva's really the prettier doe (shhh - don't tell Che, she's a little sensitive... :wink: ). Now that Eva's pregnant, I am really nervous about her; but there's also a huge part of me that is excited. I'm really hoping that her previous issues were a fluke and that everything goes well this time. If everything does go well, I'm going to have some really, really pretty babies.  
I have a bucky doe, too, but she only acts that way when she's definitely preg., so maybe that's hope for your girl, as well.  

-Tina


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

any babies yet? 
i'm interested how your doe comes through this because i also recently bred a doe(lily) that had a c-section a year ago. it was a horrible experience! she was pushing. i tried to help. it wouldn't come. finally a vet came (first time meeting this one) a few hours later. tried a couple times to pull, said she thinks it's ring womb and then right away said we need to do a c-section. we were still very new to goats so we took her word. she did it, pulled out a dead kid, sewed her up and left. lily pushed off and on all night and by morning had delivered another dead kid!!!! she recovered very well over the next couple weeks with no side issues so i'm really hoping her next kidding will go much better!
hope your girl kids real easy!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

minibarn said:


> any babies yet?
> i'm interested how your doe comes through this because i also recently bred a doe(lily) that had a c-section a year ago. it was a horrible experience! she was pushing. i tried to help. it wouldn't come. finally a vet came (first time meeting this one) a few hours later. tried a couple times to pull, said she thinks it's ring womb and then right away said we need to do a c-section. we were still very new to goats so we took her word. she did it, pulled out a dead kid, sewed her up and left. lily pushed off and on all night and by morning had delivered another dead kid!!!! she recovered very well over the next couple weeks with no side issues so i'm really hoping her next kidding will go much better!
> hope your girl kids real easy!!!


OMG not to go off topic from the original post..... but sewing the doe up without even checking for more kids??????? I hope you called and had a word with that vet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your poor little doe!  You must have been pretty peeved about that. :veryangry: Hopefully you've found a better vet since then. I'd be terrified to use that one. :shocked:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, minibarn,
Oh my goodness!! The vet didn't notice the second kid in there when she did the C-section??? That's horrible! We have found that some vets really are wonderful and know what they're doing with the goats, and some just aren't so great. That had to be terribly frustrating for you.

No kids yet from Eva. In fact, I just took new photos yesterday and see ABSOLUTELY no difference between the new photos and the ones from three weeks ago. It's frustrating not to know exactly when to expect the babies and then there's the extra worry of her previous C-section. So, we're keeping her as healthy as possible, not over-graining her, and hoping for the best. It should be soon (I would think no more than 3 weeks left, considering when we finally were able to contain our escape-artist buck). My husband is taking our son to Space Camp in Alabama the third week of August. I'm almost sure that Eva will wait to kid until I'm home alone. :wink: 

Thanks for checking on her, and I'll definitely keep you updated.
-Tina


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

myfainters said:


> minibarn said:
> 
> 
> > any babies yet?
> ...


Jess - that was the same thing I thought. Incredible, huh?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought I might as well add the photos from yesterday and see if anyone else sees a difference or has another guestimate on the timing.

Tina


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i don't see a huge diff but the last few weeks can really change what it looks like.
i definitely called the vet after that c-section but only talked to receptionist and still had the bill to pay! a few months later this vet is no longer posted on the company's vet list so maybe she messed up enough to have to leave. we really don't have many options here for goat vets.
happy kidding for your doe!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww she is beautiful! I wish you and lil Eva good luck!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

minibarn - I hear what you're saying about vet options. That's one of the major reasons why I love Goat Spot. (That and the amazing network of support here). Yes, I know it doesn't replace a goat owner's need for a vet, but there are lots of times when I can find the information here before having to go to a vet. I  this place...

Lawanda - thank you so much. Eva and Che were my first registered goats, and they mean a lot to me. I think they're both very pretty girls, and I'm really looking forward to some healthy little babies from Eva. ray: 

-Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy and healthy kidding to you........I will pray.... that all goes well.... :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Pam.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Checking on the status. We have FINALLY (I think I can say with certainty) gotten our doe (FF) who has been difficult bred. She will be due around Sept 15 and looks about the same. Maybe I can get pics. Her udder, however, is close up to her body but getting larger with time. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for checking up on us, Hunter. She looks about the same. I'm SO glad you've gotten your "difficult" girl to settle for you. I'm crossing my fingers that things will go well for her. It's really exciting, though, isn't it? I'll definitely keep you posted.
By the way - I can't believe we're both on here after midnight on a weekday...we both seriously need to lay off the caffeine...  
-Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...You can NEVER have enough caffeine :coffee2: 

I hope all goes well with Eva and we get to see babies soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

babies yet?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for checking back with me, minibarn. Eva did kid earlier this month. The delivery was totally textbook - no issues at all. She delivered one, tiny little buckling who looked just like her, except that he had Marmot's dark socks on each of his legs. He was so cute. Everything seemed fine - I checked to make sure she had milk and that he was getting milk. Mama was happy, he was happy. Looked good. About a week later, I checked on everyone before I left to go to work, everything looked fine; but when I returned I found him lying in the kidding stall - already gone. I have no idea what happened. I'm completely and totally heartbroken, and Eva is, too. She still cries for him. I was so worried about the kidding and so excited when all seemed to go well...
It was a total shock to lose him afterward.
Sorry I haven't been on the boards lately, either. I just needed to take a little time to heal before I started posting again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH Tina thats horrible, Im so sorry :hug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hugs to you Tina. I am SOOOO sorry that happened-thinking of you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

oh no!! i'm so sorry! that's heartbreaking, especially after having him a week! i wonder what went wrong. so sorry you & eva have to go thru this.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:hug:


----------

